# good midground plants?



## e.lark (Feb 2, 2005)

I sure like my Hemianthus micranthemoides.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I am looking for stargrass for this very purpose. As e. lark suggests, I am trying to establish my Hemianthus (callitrichoides). Bacopa monnieri has been growing at a decently slow rate so right now I am using a bit of it in this area.


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

Hygrophila difformis (wisteria) makes a nice midground plant. It grows more along the substrate instead of upward, forming a nice, thick bush. Maybe some slower-growing stem plants would also be good.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

lysimachia and anubias have worked for me. i also like the looks of d. diandra, but it might get a bit tall for midground... you can always prune 

Oqsy


----------



## e.lark (Feb 2, 2005)

> As e. lark suggests, I am trying to establish my Hemianthus (callitrichoides)


I wish I had HC... I was referring to http://www.plantedtank.net/hemanthiusmicranthemoides.html

I was going to say d. diandra as well.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry I think I made a mistake above. Instead of HC, I think I actually have Hemianthus micranthemoides. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=14787

Nevertheless, either plant should suffice, I might think.

This link might prove helpful: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=5&filter=&filter_by=3&page=1


----------



## Not Mister Green (Feb 15, 2005)

Red Lobelia is one beautiful plant. It grows slow enough to be used as a mid-ground plant

here's a link with some OK pictures:
http://www.dewinters.nl/english/plants/Lobelia cardinalis.htm


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Mister Green said:


> Red Lobelia is one beautiful plant.


This is true. I bought a couple of them last week and am waiting to see what they will do. Right now they look like a couple of purple cabbages.


----------



## jeff63851 (Oct 17, 2004)

I found out that Hemianthus micranthemoides can be Baby tears, or Pearl weed...what is it? I think I'm leaning towards that to provide good contrast to the Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia) and the Hygropia Polysperma. What do you guys think?

Thanks

-Jeff


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Hygro polysperma will definitely require frequent trimming. In my tank it would grow to the top and cover the water surface within a week of trimming. The stargrass is a good choice and so is the diandra. The diandra will require adequate light or it will blackrot.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Two words: Blyxa japonica  This is my new favortie midground plant. It forms a nice bush about 5-6" tall and does not spread everywhere via runners.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

jeff63851 said:


> I found out that Hemianthus micranthemoides can be Baby tears, or Pearl weed...what is it?


As you are referring to often misused common names, the answer is, unfortunately, both! Based on the forum reading I have done, I believe that H. micranthemoides *should be* pearlweed, while Micranthemum umbrosum *should be* babytears. They are actually pretty similar looking plants which would both be decent midground plants. I, personally, have the micranthemoides and love it! But, I find that many folks seem to refer to H. micranthemoides as babytears. So, your mileage may vary!

My Stargrass recently started exploding, so trying to maintain it as a midground might be labor intensive. FWIW.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Two words: Blyxa japonica This is my new favortie midground plant.


Mine too! roud: Great plant. It is so darn buoyant that it can be tough to keep down at times though. :icon_conf 

A good mid ground plant to me is going to depend on the size of the aquarium. A plant like Hygrophila corymbosa "kompact" would be a cool mid ground plant in a 125G, but a poor choice in a 15G.

Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Mine too! roud: Great plant. It is so darn buoyant that it can be tough to keep down at times though. :icon_conf


You think that stuff is bouyant try planting an Eriocaulon cinereum.  

Agreed on the tank size comment. What constitutes midground in one tank might be foreground or backround in another.


----------

